# PCIe SSD drives



## pronix (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi,

As far as I understand, the corresponding drivers are necessary for PCIe SSD drives. What is the current status of PCI-E SSD devices in FreeBSD? I look narrowly at the Intel SSD 910 series drives.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 29, 2013)

pronix said:
			
		

> As far as I understand, the corresponding drivers are necessary for PCIe SSD drives. What is the current status of PCI-E SSD devices in FreeBSD? I look narrowly at the Intel SSD 910 series drives.


Many PCIe SSD drives use oddball controller chips, since it's the one big area where they can be different from other vendors. Other than the controller(s), it's all just commodity flash chips on a board.

Doing a little digging, it appears that the Intel 910 drives use one of the LSI Logic controller chips supported by the FreeBSD mps(4) driver. Intel may have made special changes to the Linux mpt2sas driver, but the source code is available on Intel's site, so you could compare it with generic Linux mpt2sas (of the same version) from the LSI Logic site to make sure.


----------

